# Skarn, Sparkles & Deidre



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Took pics of 3 of my lovelies today.  <3

*Au Naturel Skarntyde*
Born: 27.07.12 | Weight: 29g




























*Au Naturel Sparkle Titties*
Born: 27.07.12 | Weight: 33g




























*Vanaheims Deidre*
Born: 19.04.12 | Weight: 47g


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I love Vanaheims Deidre, but i love all siamese lol


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

She is absolutely gorgeous, yes.  And my fav doe!


----------

